# Plowing with Dodge/Cummins



## timmy1 (Apr 9, 2008)

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

Trucks sounds like it's running great! Gotta love a 12V


----------



## wideout (Nov 18, 2009)

Man nothing sounds better than old 12V!!!


----------



## bryanR (Oct 19, 2009)

that thing sounds mint. i hope i can get enough money this winter to buy that same truck. have fun in that thing this winter


----------



## RedneckPlowGuy (Oct 18, 2006)

sounds like you have a different intake on it with the turbo whistle, do you have aftermarket intake with a silencer ring removed?


----------



## U1200 (Apr 20, 2009)

The thing I can't get over about plowing and salting with my 95 is how fuel efficient it is. No new truck is as fuel efficient as the 12V. I can sure tell there's an exhaust on that truck! Mine's still got the stock exhaust on it and truthfully I kind of like the quiet.


----------



## shott8283 (Feb 17, 2008)

man that thing is sweet

some day.... some day


----------



## wideout (Nov 18, 2009)

Any pics of teh lightbar? I'm looking for one


----------



## timmy1 (Apr 9, 2008)

RedneckPlowGuy;920347 said:


> sounds like you have a different intake on it with the turbo whistle, do you have aftermarket intake with a silencer ring removed?


BHAF (Big honking air filter)

No silencer ring.

4" Turbo back, No cat, No nothing

Very fuel efficient, plowed 90% of this storm in 2WD


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

It's videos like this which drive up the prices of the older iron........


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

If i could have redone it i would have put a 12v in my 94 instead of rebuilding my 6.5


----------



## DFLS (Dec 24, 2007)

Cummins all the way!


----------

